# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  iThermonitor, smart monitoring of your child fever on iDevices, Raiing Medical Company, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Raiing Medical Company

Home page - raiing.com/en/product/ithermonitor

----------

